
Can Sobriety Tests Weed Out Drivers Who've Smoked Too Much Weed? - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/2017/01/25/511595978/can-sobriety-tests-weed-out-drivers-whove-smoked-too-much-weed
======
Neliquat
If they cannot detect a difference in behavior, is there a need to detect what
isnt causing it?

I.e. there are so many different psychoactive substances, that effect, rather
than presence, seems to be the only 'fair' way to discriminate in a world
where most people take at least 1 medication a week or more.

------
cagrimmett
Serious questions: What are the actual dangers of driving while high? If we
can somehow normalize the amounts, which is more dangerous to driving: Smoking
weed or drinking alcohol?

~~~
DanBC
We know that cannabis use prior to driving increases the risk of an accident.

Alcohol is probably worse.

Allowing people to research cannabis would let us know what the risk is.

~~~
Neliquat
How do we know that?

(I expect it is higher, but that seems hard to produce meaningful data. Self
reported? Subject to a blood test? A piss test that detects 2 months use?)

